# FAst cavalry tips



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I’ve just finished my first fast cavalry unit (dark elf glade rider conversions) and I’m unsure as to what type of command group to give them. The champion is a definite as he has increased BS and with repeater crossbows that’s handy but I’m curious about the other command types.
Would a banner make them better in combat or would it make them bigger targets and therefore not able to flank the enemy?
A musician is good for panic tests and the like but in a unit I’m going to use to harass enemy’s flanks and be in cover for most of the time is it really worth it?? 
Also how many riders should be in a unit do you think? I currently have 11 but wil either add a third command guy or a character in. are those numbers too big for a flanking unit?
Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I like Dark riders in tens. The standard is a liability but the muscian is a must. Use the unit round the side of the enemy pouring fire in to there units. Dark riders are some of the best fast cavalry in the game, with all that speed get really close behind an enemy unit and let loose -1 for multiple shots and -1 for moving so you hit on 5+ with 20 shots. And you march block. Only go into combat when the enemy have stalled one of your units, taking there ranks away and getting the flank or rear will help recover your momentum which is vital to dark elves.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> I’ve just finished my first fast cavalry unit (dark elf glade rider conversions) and I’m unsure as to what type of command group to give them. The champion is a definite as he has increased BS and with repeater crossbows that’s handy but I’m curious about the other command types.
> Would a banner make them better in combat or would it make them bigger targets and therefore not able to flank the enemy?
> A musician is good for panic tests and the like but in a unit I’m going to use to harass enemy’s flanks and be in cover for most of the time is it really worth it??
> Also how many riders should be in a unit do you think? I currently have 11 but wil either add a third command guy or a character in. are those numbers too big for a flanking unit?
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance =)


I'll give a summary with my limited experience.

I usually went with 5 strong with musicians and repeating crossbows. The champion is an utter waste of points. As Ancient has said standards are a liability as you will be baiting with these units.

Dark Riders excel at shooting down vulnerable targets and can even charge down war machines. 10 wide is a nice strategy but not to my tastes. It can get quite cumbersome but free reforms can help with that.

You should grab a copy of the new book and see how they work now. The same principles should apply but some things may have changed.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about the chamion because as ancient said I'd be hitting on 5+ but with him it'd be 4+ so that'll help. I'll probabluy put my spare one into a second squad when I eventually get one and have them 10 strong.... thanks guys!:grin:


----------



## PaleKing (Jul 31, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> A musician is good for panic tests and the like but in a unit I’m going to use to harass enemy’s flanks and be in cover for most of the time is it really worth it??


I assume you mean rallying - a musician won't help with the actual panic test itself.

Dark Riders are probably the best Fast Cav unit in the game so hopefully you will have some luck with them. As far as kitting them out goes - I would definately recommend a musician; the +1 to rally is invaluable. I would also always field a champion but I would probably not bother with the standard. Remember that your opponent gets 100vp for captured banners so fielding a standard bearer would turn the unit from a flexible unit into something that you really can't risk throwing into a combat. Without the banner the unit can be thrown into combat occasionally without it upping the consequence of defeat too dramatically.

I'm not suggesting that they should be used in combat too often, but it's nice to have that option. I would use them as a redirecting/flanking/warmachine-hunting force and with that in mind I'd field two units of 5 rather than one unit of 10. Fielding five allows you to take one wound without taking a panic test and even if down to three models they would still be a rank-breaker.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

At 1 point less than a marine, a champion is hardly worth the points. You'd be better off finding the points for another body.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

but with everything being shot from the squad hitting on 5s I like to have something with a little more success.... And that means a champion's increased BS.... Still though the only guys I will be facing are bretonians, goblins and dwarves so I'll see how it goes against them....


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

As has been said, musician is a must for fast cav. I'm of the Multiple small units school of thought, it doubles there potential in my opinion and in any situation that you would be better with the bigger squad, just send in both units.
The Champ for darkriders is an interesting debate as he has +1bs AND +1A which is pretty good if you have the points, however another body gives you another attack, more shots, meaning better chance of hitting than 1 guy with increased bs and another wound.
i think it comes down to your preferences really.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Does he get the extra attack in the new book?? this was asked about darm riders from the old book but has it changed dramatically enough to rearrange my squads??


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

yes he does.


----------



## tuupke (Jul 10, 2008)

I would not recommend a chamion.. so what if he has +1 BS? he will get targeted in close combat and will die.. so why waste points on that? the musician is a must for me. Fast cavalry is to iritate and flee when charged. And if you flee a lot, a +1 ld comes in realy handy.

further I prefer small units, like 5 or 6. That way you can harras more, kill the same and win more battles because now you have TWO small fast cavalry units wich can make a flank attack and take care of the enemy's +3 rank bonus.. Also, a bigger unit is harder to move around. And remember the fact that fast cavalry does not get any rank bonus in close combat and the second rank can not shoot.

so small units and a musician. This has always been a good 'tactic' for my wood elf glade riders.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

hehehe my dark riders are converted glade riders.... But the champion is good IMO because if they are challenged in CC he has a high int. plus extra attacks so there's a good chance of wining in a challenge with him.... plus as I'd be using them to fire on the enemy The extra BS is always handy


----------



## tuupke (Jul 10, 2008)

woodelves are good for everything! hehe

you could be really wrong about the challenge part.. why challenge a hero if it is not a mage.. otherwise.. good Initiative is not good enough! and fast cavalry is for flank and rear attacks! There are no characters in the flank or rear.. unless you only play against skaven..

extra bs.. well.. matbe comes in usefull.. but only +1 to hit.. plus it gets really enoying to roll that one dice seperately from the others.. if you dont just forget. my advice is not to have one.. but this is just a minor issue.. so what are we talking about?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

The extra attack that the herald gets in the new book is not free. You can practically buy another rider for the points that it costs to upgrade one to a herald.

These points would be better spent elsewhere especially if you want to keep the price of this unit low so that they remain expendable. As tuupke says the herald will die to most characters even on the charge.

In the end it's your choice but we are trying to help you.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about it and the help is good guys thanks.... So overall from my eleven dark riders, make two units of 6 and 5 and two musicians??


----------



## tuupke (Jul 10, 2008)

jep. i'd say thats the best combination!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Sorry for bringing this up again but I just thought of something. Shades can scout ahead and have BS5 as standard so would they be better for ranged harassment of units while my Dark riders are kept cheap without Crossbows??


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Because 5 shades are cheeper than 5 dark riders and Dark riders without reapeater crossbows is a liitle pointless in my opinion. Both units are great for sneaking around the sides of the enemy and shooting them. The differences are however Dark Riders are faster and you can use them to redirect enemy charges by risking the flee. Shades can hold buildings and can have great weapons. So basically i would only pick shades over dark riders if i knew there was going to be a building or if i am likely to fae something big, like a giant.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Okay I get you now.... So Dark riders, In your all knowing great opinion:victory: Are good for shooting, flank charging after initial charges, and messing up the enemy's movement, While shades are great for buldings, CC and ranged??


----------

